# Saved from the scrap truck



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

I bought this bike for $10 from a scrap truck passing my house. I traded for the purple girls bike, bought a roadmaster girls bike for forks and rack and made 1 bike out of all. I loved this bike but all good things must come to an end. It was stolen of course. The custom seatpost on the finished version will give the frame away if anyone eve sees it. The post was welded in the frame so i made a layback. 











Finished bike pics coming soon.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 8, 2012)

I hate thieves and I hate vandals, and when somebody takes off with your ride, thats gotta suck! Thats why the only bikes outside are non-functional parts bikes..no thief in the right mind would attempt those. For those who break into our homes, there is a thing called the 2nd amendment!


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

*They broke into a garage.*

Karma is a bad mother! They will get theres. Hopefully they get ran over on it. Heres a almost finished pic.


----------



## bits n pieces (Jan 8, 2012)

*Here it is as it was when stolen in Valporaiso , IN*










Thats as far as i got with it.


----------



## partsguy (Jan 9, 2012)

Whata shame! That bike looked sweet, though.


----------

